
Before Apple, America Dominated Watchmaking. Then History Forgot - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-27/before-apple-america-dominated-watchmaking-then-history-forgot
======
mkirklions
I disagree with the point of this article.

Watches are gaudy and completely unnecessary. You want those, there are
american manufactures that will convince your poorest friend that a watch will
improve their life.

You want a watch? Digital is fine. they are 10$.

I love my calculator watch

